# How can i decrease memory occupied by xorg ?



## sw2wolf (Jul 5, 2012)

An old i386 box has only 512M RAM.

```
PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
 ...
 1121 sw2wolf       8  20    0   299M   128M uwait   1   5:22  0.59% opera
 1083 root          1  21    0 99444K 11544K select  0   1:28  0.00% Xorg
 1096 sw2wolf       1  20    0 25136K  2412K select  0   0:00  0.00% xterm
 1101 sw2wolf       1  20    0 10948K  1576K pause   1   0:00  0.00% csh
 1081 root          1  20    0 19448K  1564K wait    0   0:00  0.00% slim
 1124 sw2wolf       1  20    0 34376K  1496K select  1   0:00  0.00% gam_server
 1086 sw2wolf       1  20    0 10992K  1136K select  1   0:00  0.00% dwm
 1100 sw2wolf       1  20    0 10060K  1080K select  0   0:01  0.00% tmux
  722 root          1  20    0  9612K   732K select  1   0:00  0.00% syslogd
 1098 sw2wolf       1  52    0 10060K   672K select  0   0:00  0.00% tmux
  965 root          1  20    0  9716K   660K select  0   0:05  0.00% moused
  ...
```
Of course, opera is a big customer of RAM which i cannot decrease its memory usage. then can i descrease the xorg's resident memory ?

Sincerely!


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 5, 2012)

sw2wolf said:
			
		

> An old i386 box has only 512M RAM.
> 
> ```
> PID USERNAME    THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
> ...



Calculating memory usage isn't that simple, as you think.
The number shown here are with memory used by shared libraries.
Xorg and opera may as well use some % of same memory.


----------

